# Lowering a 2004 frontier ext cab



## rkk600 (Jan 2, 2006)

High im new to the forum. My question is: is it safe to lower these trucks?

I'm in a wheelchair and I've always driven little trucks. my last truck was a 93 nissan ext cab. This truck is a little truck. I put 14" tires and I got the low pro files 60's. Well this was all i needed to make it easy for me to get in to my truck. I just got a 2004 Frontier ext cab and I think it will take a little more than putting little wheels on it to make it easier for me to get in this truck. It is a little higher than my 93 nissan. So I want to know if lowering
this truck is safe? What I want to do is lower 2" and put 14" wheels with 60's on them. but if this is not safe then I may just stick to the wheels and deal with it being hard to get in to my truck. Any help would be most Appreciated.


----------



## NismoFrontin' (Oct 4, 2005)

It's perfectly safe. I did a 3" drop to mine and no problems here. Your ride quality will suffer a bit as I noticed going over bumps.


----------



## rkk600 (Jan 2, 2006)

thanks, Nismo frontin


----------



## johnnyxb9 (Mar 23, 2004)

I was watching the DIY network last week and the had an orange 2000 Crew Cab with air bags. Looked as if it would "lay frame". The show was called TRICKED OUT. They did a DVD/stereo/game system upgrade
http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/shows_dtrk/episode/0,2046,DIY_17836_40570,00.html
I love the shaved handles. This truck looks great.


----------



## rkk600 (Jan 2, 2006)

Well I did some looking around and have been told that 14" wheels is not a good thing to put on this truck. So I went with getting a 2" lowering kit from airbagit.com. I took the kit to my machanic and he said that it won't work becouse of the ABS brakes. So I called Airbagit.com and they say to remove the ABS all together. Is this what you have to do? Is this safe?


----------



## NismoFrontin' (Oct 4, 2005)

rkk600 said:


> Well I did some looking around and have been told that 14" wheels is not a good thing to put on this truck. So I went with getting a 2" lowering kit from airbagit.com. I took the kit to my machanic and he said that it won't work becouse of the ABS brakes. So I called Airbagit.com and they say to remove the ABS all together. Is this what you have to do? Is this safe?


I never had any issues with the abs. I guess it would depend on the way you are lowering it. I used 3" blocks for the rear to go between the leaf springs and axle, and for the front I just lowered it using the torsion bars.


----------



## rkk600 (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi NismoFrontin'

How Can I do a torsion bar drop in the front? Will I Need springs or shock's?
If I do need spring's and shock's which will i need for a 2" drop in the front?
How do I explain this to my machanic? At this point this is my only option! So any help would be great!

Thanks
rkk600


----------



## hawaiibrew (Sep 14, 2005)

Lowering a vehicle can drastically effect many things, most notably it can cause much quicker wear on many parts voiding warranty on those parts.

I'd take it to a shop who does professional lowering. They should be able to tell you the best way to lower it, what extra parts should be added to reduce wear and if you need to remove the ABS.


----------



## NismoFrontin' (Oct 4, 2005)

rkk600 said:


> Hi NismoFrontin'
> 
> How Can I do a torsion bar drop in the front? Will I Need springs or shock's?
> If I do need spring's and shock's which will i need for a 2" drop in the front?
> ...


You can stick with the stock shocks and leaf springs, those don't necessarily need to be changed. I changed out the shocks on mine to get better ride quality. For the torsion bars, there should be a bolt visible about midway down the truck underneath the cab. It'll be located behind the torsion bars themselves. All you need to do is remove the lock bolt on top, and then crank the one under it to the left or right to loosen or tighten the torsion bar. In your case, it would be to the left in order to loosen it. Once you achieve the desired ride height, reinstall the lock bolt on top and tighten it down to hold the one underneath it in place.


----------



## rkk600 (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks agin NismoFrontin'


----------



## manaconda (Aug 26, 2020)

NismoFrontin' said:


> I never had any issues with the abs. I guess it would depend on the way you are lowering it. I used 3" blocks for the rear to go between the leaf springs and axle, and for the front I just lowered it using the torsion bars.


did you have to use shims in the back when you lowered it?


----------

